# want to build good downhill bike.... any help



## garrett019 (Aug 20, 2007)

ya i want to build a good downhill bike for less than 3 grand.. dosnt necessarily have to be a build up ... any suggestions or help would be great

thanks:thumbsup: im about 5 10 and weigh about 149....im not gonna race just yet.. but i want just a good downhill bike that can race if needed... i love riding places like northstar expessially live wire


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm currently building up a Tranny Dirtysanchez/Douchbag, but my budget is around $3,500. This is after months of scrutiny on parts choice/price/intended use/sales/discounts/friend of a friend who owns a shop/ebay/etc. The frame was also on closeout (06 model), and I'm using a lot of mid-shelf parts (x7, hone cranks, code 5s, TBC revolution32s, boxxer teams...pg990, minions 3c, chris king hs, crap there goes the budget):madman: 
Oh, and yeah, it's FR, not DH, but it's DHable.

Goodluck with the project, man!


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

search button

but transition blindside or dirtbag
kona stinky any model
giant glory or faith


give us your riding style height and weight and what you looking for in a bike and you will get much better responses


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

Look for some good USED frames. Often people get the "new every year" syndrome and offer up some nice stuff. Check out the classifieds and ebay and you will most likely be able to pick up some nice components and stay within your budget.

Oh yea, budgets are meant to go bust so be prepared.


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

Mongoose ecd.......duh can not be beaten


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

I agree with pistol


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Check out Versus you have the option of the Trigger that is adjustable between 7.5 & 8.5" travel. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Or the Blitz II with 6.7" travel. :cornut::cornut:

Both are very sweet bikes. :rockon:

http://www.versuscycles.com/blitz_detail.html


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

Heck of a bike if you bust your budget by $400

http://www.rscycle.com/s.nl/it.A/id.8781/.f?sc=7&category=531


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

you can get a glory fr 1 for $2700


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

hab1b said:


> you can get a glory fr 1 for $2700


Thats what i'd go with. Im getting a glory fr 0 sometime in march hopefully. my budget was a 3g too but it also ... got broken. (glory 0 - 3500$)


----------



## nitzer (Apr 27, 2005)

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/Profile.cfm?SKU=22283&item=30-7207&slitrk=search&slisearch=true

Not bad...


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

nitzer said:


> http://www.performancebike.com/shop/Profile.cfm?SKU=22283&item=30-7207&slitrk=search&slisearch=true
> 
> Not bad...


doesnt exactly fulfill his height, a 5'10" guy riding a 15"? dont think so

this ecd comes in your size though, and with rather nice specs

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=23850&subcategory_ID=3050


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

as far as packing value in spec and parts.........Giant is almost impossible to beat! Look at a reign X or even a glory FR. You might even wanna look for some IH Sundays I saw on RScycle for around 3 grand brand new, granted they are a model year old, but sweet bikes the same


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

only a few "new bike" companies offer really amazing deals on models that you can find it shops. You can always find a deal here and there online too. Of the models that are cheap that you can find at a shop or online any time of year anywhere (in your price range) the best price/bike ratio comes down to:

Overall: 
#1 Mongoose ECD (buy now - this bike will probably get upped to 3500-4000 range next year when mongoose realizes they can make more off it)
#2 IH 7point - you can always find these on closeout, and they're always amazing deals
#3: Giant Faith Closeout (online
#4: Haro Werx X7
#5:Specialized Bighit II 

Picking up a glory 0 or glory 1 is a great choice (i have a glory 0, love it, and its up there on the "best bike/price ratio" but its out of your price range)

Downhill: 
1: ECD
2: Faith, flip the links
3: Bighit
4: Used (basically, don't buy something for FR if you want DH when the enormous used market is there) 

Freeride: 
Haro X7 (08) (best deal there is)
7point online if you can find one
Faith
bighit
stinky
used


----------



## Bikedh7 (Sep 12, 2006)

hey man i got a pretty much brand new ecd for sale check it out :http://www.ridemonkey.com/classifieds/cat-2/ad-1930/


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Im gonna say right now 7point doesnt exactly fit the bill for DH. steep HT angle, shortish wheelbase. Its great for FR and pedals like a XC bike but for all out DH I would advise againts it. Its fun as hell dont get me wrong, I take it to N* all season long but if I were to race or just do DH I would ditch it for something else.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> N* all season long but if I were to race or just do DH I would ditch it for something else.





motormonkeyr6 said:


> I need a Sram X9 rear shifter, new or used


Call mrperc :thumbsup:


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

I might be selling my red F1 (38lbs) loaded for 3k, Ive been kicking the idea around and having a hard time parting with it. 
"07" F1 med
I9 wheelset
XT cassette
Formul oro bianceo brakes
Fox dhx 5.0 ti spring
66 rc3
gap cranks
xpedo magnesium pedals
King headset
thomson x4 70mm stem
answer pro taper bars
X0 rear der
X9 shifter
SDG I fly saddle and I beam post
Gamut P20 chain guide
etc............................................... Its loaded!


----------



## Bikedh7 (Sep 12, 2006)

Pistol2Ne said:


> Mongoose ecd.......duh can not be beaten


hey man I have a new 08 ecd for sale, : http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/312056/


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

mine plus a different fork that is more dh oriented...
http://santabarbara.craigslist.org/bik/661021833.html


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290226192794
https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170213442407

You could buy BOTH with what you are looking to spend....


----------

